# Let's get the season started



## Philly_fisher (Mar 9, 2005)

OK, let's get the spring saltwater season started. First up: winter flounder. Haven't seen any reports of fish caught yet, and the water is still pretty cold. Does anyone have news to post? I'll share info as soon as I get on the bay.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

can you get them off the beach?if so where's a good spot in south jersey,if you don't mind me asking?thanks for any info.


----------



## Philly_fisher (Mar 9, 2005)

Kev,

I've always fished the bays in a boat, chumming where the water's warmest in March (like around power plants). Never fished for winter flounder from the beach. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for the info.i'm gonna do some research and probably give it a shot real soon.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 28, 2003)

try the wall up in point pleasant


----------

